# mobility help at airports



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to make a trip to the UK alone in a few days. I have mobility problems - I don't use a wheelchair but can't walk far, so I was worried about how I was going to manage.

I found this aena - help for passengers with reduced mobility

& thought other people might find the link useful


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I have a friend who has multiple sclerosis and now uses a scooter to get around in, and is very self sufficient. I'll pass it on to her in case she hasn't seen it. She travelled recently to England, but was with her family. I think in some occasions it has been difficult to get her on the plane - perhaps with Easy Jet 'cos the don't use a "finger" always???
Any other info that could come in useful for these kinds of passengers??


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I think if you ask the services in our airports are tremendous. Half way down this link are the Easyjet terms which I believe are similar to all carriers Carrier's Regulations - easyJet.com Certainly at Stanstead they frequently are entry by stairs but the yellow/orange jackets get together with wheel chairs and do a great job. 

The problem I see more (mentioning no names mother-in-law ) is getting those that need help to accept it. The oldens can be so stuborn at times 

Just 3 weeks ago I had to laugh. I left a book on my easyjet and had to go back and get it. It was reassuring to see the ground crew, flight crew and even the captain doing a thorough search of the plane . Anyway that left me just 2 minutes behind my fellow passengers waiting for the next terminal train with three wheelchair users. One older lady said "but why weren't the chairs ready?". Her helper offered "well best to let the others off first then we have more room and can take our time". She replied quite sharply "but really they should be there when you need them".

You can't please all the people I guess  



Pesky Wesky said:


> they don't use a "finger" always???


Never heard it called that  'Plumbed in' 'a goose' .... any others.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> I think if you ask the services in our airports are tremendous. Half way down this link are the Easyjet terms which I believe are similar to all carriers Carrier's Regulations - easyJet.com Certainly at Stanstead they frequently are entry by stairs but the yellow/orange jackets get together with wheel chairs and do a great job.
> 
> The problem I see more (mentioning no names mother-in-law ) is getting those that need help to accept it. The oldens can be so stuborn at times
> 
> ...


Spanglish I suppose........


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

My father returned to the UK last November and we had to organise assistance for him at both ends. Malaga airport was fantastic and very organised. Gatwick was a shambles! They even refused to let my Mother accompany my Dad to the departure gate on the return trip and said she had to go on foot by herself as she was able bodied. My poor Dad was so distressed and worried about her.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you go to the official Spanish airport site under aena.es (English version), there is a link to requesting special assistance. You can either do it online or by phone - good English spoken. Do it at least a few days before travel, and when you get to the airport, there should be someone waiting at the pre-arranged spot (e.g. outside departure hall) to help you out. If nobody is there, as it sometimes happens, go to the airport information desk and ask them to contact the relevant department.
For help during the flight and on landing, get in touch with your airline and request assistance. They should arrange help on landing by contacting the arriving airport on your behalf. You should ideally request help when you book your flight, but even if you haven't, still contact the airline and ask.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> My father returned to the UK last November and we had to organise assistance for him at both ends. Malaga airport was fantastic and very organised. Gatwick was a shambles! They even refused to let my Mother accompany my Dad to the departure gate on the return trip and said she had to go on foot by herself as she was able bodied. My poor Dad was so distressed and worried about her.


Well, that's a big negative point against Gatwick. Must have been a bit upsetting for your parents.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> If you go to the official Spanish airport site under aena.es (English version), there is a link to requesting special assistance. You can either do it online or by phone - good English spoken. Do it at least a few days before travel, and when you get to the airport, there should be someone waiting at the pre-arranged spot (e.g. outside departure hall) to help you out. If nobody is there, as it sometimes happens, go to the airport information desk and ask them to contact the relevant department.
> For help during the flight and on landing, get in touch with your airline and request assistance. They should arrange help on landing by contacting the arriving airport on your behalf. You should ideally request help when you book your flight, but even if you haven't, still contact the airline and ask.


yes, that's the link I posted

I have booked through Monarch in the end - I can phone them 48 hours before I fly & they will arrange everything apparently.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

requested help through the Monarch website, but despite many attempts at phoning & emails got no reply

when we got to Alicante, just pressed the help button outside & was whizzed through by an attendant - who even took me to get some money changed & left me near enough to a bar that I could toddle off & get some lunch

everything was organised & an attendant was waiting at Luton - whizzed through again to my lift outside the airport

all this even though Monarch had no record of my request - even though I showed them my e mails to them


return from Luton

rang the call button again & was collected

whizzed through check-in which hadn't even opened

Monarch had no forms at the desk for wheelchair assistance

was again whizzed through everything - then left with all other mobility assisted peeps in a special area - not sure I liked that, but it was near a good bagel & coffee bar

on arrival at Alicante we all (6 of us & 2 'companions') had to wait for ages on the plane while the lift came to get us off

they hadn't been told to expect us

the lady operating the lift started to do the paperwork (which should have been done at Luton) & order 8 chairs & attendants

luckily I realised what she was doing & could translate for everyone else exactly what we needed - (the 'chair pushers' all seem to speak English, but she didn't)

chatting to the attendants at both ends it seems Monarch are notorious for not ordering assistance in advance or doing the required paperwork for it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> requested help through the Monarch website, but despite many attempts at phoning & emails got no reply
> 
> when we got to Alicante, just pressed the help button outside & was whizzed through by an attendant - who even took me to get some money changed & left me near enough to a bar that I could toddle off & get some lunch
> 
> ...


Well, welcome back xabiachica. Doesn't seem to have been too much of a trial for you even though it wasn't very well planned on the part of Monarch.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, welcome back xabiachica. Doesn't seem to have been too much of a trial for you even though it wasn't very well planned on the part of Monarch.


actually it made the journey almost painless


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm off for another short trip to the UK next week


just tried to book online for the wheelchair again

going out with Monarch - their 'contact us' link doesn't even work!!!


coming back with easyjet

2 clicks & it's booked!!


----------

